# [Navegadores] XID Collision

## deovex

Buenas, utilizo Seamonkey para navegar y estoy muy contento con el pero GMX www.gmx.com no me deja usar Seamonkey por lo tanto utilizo Firefox para eso.

Firefox funciona bien pero hay algo que me molesta mucho, desde la terminal abro Firefox, voy a esa pagina GMX y en la terminal me tiran miles Warning:

```
(firefox:4380): Gdk-WARNING **: XID collision, trouble ahead

(firefox:4380): Gdk-WARNING **: XID collision, trouble ahead

(firefox:4380): Gdk-WARNING **: XID collision, trouble ahead

(firefox:4380): Gdk-WARNING **: XID collision, trouble ahead

(firefox:4380): Gdk-WARNING **: XID collision, trouble ahead

```

Pense que era problema de Firefox pero resulta que Opera, Chromium tambien pasan esto.

Tras buscar la solucion por consiguiente no encuentro para resolverlo.

¿Alguien sabe como solucionarlo?

Soy muy malisimo en ingles, alguien me puede aclarar esto: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-788609-highlight-xid+collision.html

Gracias.

Saludos.[/url]

----------

## natxoblogg

Hola, en el enlace que proporcionas del foro en ingles comentan que la solución estaria en configurar optimamente el xorg-server, puede que los tiros vayan por ahi, yo nunca he visto ese tipo de warning, asi que no puedo serte de mucha ayuda, pero olle, si funciona...

Yo me decantaria por la configuración que tienes en la libreria grafica qt o gtk. mira aver si actualizando a una versión más nueva puede que se solucione algo.

Salut!!

----------

## deovex

Hola.

Reinstale adobe-flash pero el problema persiste al ejecutar firefox. Instale Firefox-bin y ya no aparece mas warning XID Collision.

No se cual es el problema exacto.

Voy a intentar de encontrar cual es el error.

Saludos.

----------

## luispa

No te ayudo mucho, pero bueno. Con firefox (sin -bin) a mi no me pasa. 

En el link dicen que el problema está con gtk+-2.16.5

 *Quote:*   

> The problem was caused by x11-libs/gtk+-2.16.5
> 
> Downgrading to gtk+-2.16.1 cured it.
> 
> Both are ~amd64 but had to unmask because of dependencies. 

 

Yo tengo la 2.16.6 y no me pasa, para tu información. 

Luis

----------

## the incredible hurd

 *luispa wrote:*   

> Yo tengo la 2.16.6 y no me pasa, para tu información.

 

Pues a mí sí que me pasa tanto en x86 como en 86_64, pienso que no deberían haber marcado firefox 3.5 como estable hasta que no estuviera resuelto, porque sí que he experimentado varios problemas de los que predice...

Cuéntanos el secreto, ¿has probado a lanzarlo desde línea de comandos?, si no, claro que no pasa y todo es aparentemente normal.

----------

## luispa

Sí, lo lance desde comando y conecté con ese sitio. Voy a volver a probarlo dejándolo más tiempo a ver si se manifiesta...

luis

----------

## luispa

Pruebas: 

1- Desde comando: firefox

2- Conecto con el sitio gmx

 Nada

3- Lo dejo un rato

 Nada

4- Reload de gmx

 Nada

5- Cierro firefox

 Nada

6- Vuelvo a repetir desde 1.

 Nada

7- Abro varios links de gmx

 Nada

8- Paso a pantalla completa

 Nada

9- Arranco otras aplicaciones

 Nada

7- Lo dejo un "buen" rato...

 Nada

8- Trabajo normal, navego por otros sitios que no tiene nada que ver

 Aparece, por fín !!!  :Smile: 

http://www.tjrforum.com/showthread.php?t=2962

 (firefox:26817): Gdk-WARNING **: XID collision, trouble ahead

Luis

----------

## the incredible hurd

¡Ah!, ya me parecía a mí:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> $ firefox 
> 
> (firefox:5464): Gdk-WARNING **: XID collision, trouble ahead
> ...

 

Los 3 primeros con abrir google.es/linux, los siguientes 7 al abrir los foros, los siguientes 3 al abrir este hilo, y los que quedan tras abrir el enlace que pegaste.

En otras palabras, a mí no me dejan de aparecer. Firefox 3.5 no debería haber pasado a estable con toda esta parafernalia...

----------

## luispa

Ok,

Según esto, han añadido al GTK+ mostrar dicho mensaje para ayudar con el diagnóstico de caidas causadas por el bug 581526, corrupción de la tabla XID.

Parece que no solo afecta a Firefox, aunque es el que más lo manifiesta. 

Luis

----------

## Coghan

Según http://www.gtk.org  *Quote:*   

> GTK+ 2.18 stable release
> 
> September 25, 2009
> 
> ...
> ...

 

Y según el changelog de la versión de desarrollo:

http://mail.gnome.org/archives/gtk-devel-list/2009-May/msg00015.html

 *Quote:*   

> * Bugs fixed:
> 
> ...
> 
>  580511 gdk_x11_atom_to_xatom_for_display translates GDK_NONE...
> ...

 

Ya está corregido actualizando a x11-libs/gtk+-2.18.3. Por lo que entiendo había un problema al interactuar entre Xlib y Xserver. Lo he probado y no me aparece por ningún lado el mensaje "...XID collision...". No era problema de firefox, también recuerdo verlo en gedit con versiones anteriores de gtk+.

EDITO: Hay una explicación sobre estos cambios aquí:

http://library.gnome.org/devel/gtk/2.18/gtk-migrating-ClientSideWindows.html

----------

## luispa

Gracias Coghan, actualizo y confirmo si deja de pasarme (requiere glib 2.22.2. Asumo que no hay problemas  :Smile:  )

Por cierto, yo estoy con un x86_64 que no lo comenté.

Luispa

----------

## luispa

Sigue pasándome. No al abrir enlaces o cerrarlos, sobre todo ahora lo puedo reproducir de manera más sencilla al mover el ratón entre firefox y el terminal donde lo abrír (mouse over), lo tengo configurado para que el foco siga al ratón. Al pasar de una a la otra o viceversa me ocurre. 

revdep-rebuild no me dice que haga nada, pero voy a recompilar firefox a ver...

Luis

----------

## luispa

Sigue pasando, 

Luis

----------

## Coghan

Yo estoy completamente en la rama ~amd64, no uso gnome ni kde, sino fluxblox y también estoy probando con E17 (me encanta lo rápido que dibuja las ventanas). en ninguno de los dos wm me ha fallado, la consola no muestra error alguno.

Puede que xorg también influya, llevo algún tiempo en x11-base/xorg-server-1.7.3

 *luispa wrote:*   

> lo puedo reproducir de manera más sencilla al mover el ratón entre firefox y el terminal donde lo abrír (mouse over), lo tengo configurado para que el foco siga al ratón

 

Está claro que es un problema al redibujar las ventanas y gtk, yo me inclinaría por repasar Xorg. También puedes probar si pasa con aplicaciones basadas en qt o ninguna de ambas para ir descartando.

----------

